
How Storj increases object storage security exponentially - super3
http://blog.storj.io/post/145305561698/how-storj-increases-object-storage-security
======
Mendenhall
I got some storj assets very early on just because I liked the idea and
figured why not. Its nice to see they are still moving ahead and things seem
positive, I look forward to seeing what comes of it.

~~~
super3
Thanks for joining in. Have you tried storing data or renting any of your
space?

~~~
Mendenhall
No I have not but this makes me think about it more. I do have a pc with
nothing on it I could try with. I did clink the link that explains more about
it, it doesnt look like its a hassle so that increases my odds of trying.

------
storjq
happy to answer any questions that you may have

